# Thumbs up thumbs down has my vote!



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

The driver rating should be based upon percentages you fall below 60% they deactivate. The proposed thumbs up and thumbs down to rate the driver will be a pretty cool idea. A lot less rating anxieties.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes, hopefully they will implement it and not screw it up somehow.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/5-st...rs-have-7x-more-votes-than-good-riders.49330/


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

It'll most likely be around 90-92% like/dislike before deactivation. That's about the same as having 4.6 out of 5 stars, which is the current deactivation threshold.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> It'll most likely be around 90-92% like/dislike before deactivation. That's about the same as having 4.6 out of 5 stars, which is the current deactivation threshold.


It's hard to say, exactly. Will passengers give a thumbs down for rides they normally would have scored a 4? Who knows? One thing is for certain... drivers will continue to gripe about how "unfair" it all is. If they're unhappy about 4s now, think how unhappy they'll be with thumbs down.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> The driver rating should be based upon percentages you fall below 60% they deactivate.


You really think you should be driving if four out of ten riders are dissatisfied with you?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Coachman said:


> You really think you should be driving if four out of ten riders are dissatisfied with you?


I think as a independent contractor people shouldn't be deactivated for any rating. If someone thumbs down then they shouldn't be linked to that driver again. But personally I don't care because my rating is a 4.91 after 1300 plus rides on uber black. So it won't affect me.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Coachman said:


> It's hard to say, exactly. Will passengers give a thumbs down for rides they normally would have scored a 4? Who knows? One thing is for certain... drivers will continue to gripe about how "unfair" it all is. If they're unhappy about 4s now, think how unhappy they'll be with thumbs down.


To my point is to why people should be given a 60 percent buffer. It won't make a difference now with receiving a rating of 4 which can lead to deactivation.
With the present rating system you technically only need a 1/ 5. Everything below 5 is failing so why have 4 numbers to represent a failing grade? A simple thumbs up representing a 5 or thumbs down representing 1-4 is all that is needed.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> A simple thumbs up representing a 5 or thumbs down representing 1-4 is all that is needed.


I think we all agree on that, because right now the riders who don't like you have 7 votes down (if they give 1 star) to every one vote up (a five star) you get from riders who do like you. Which is explained in my link below.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/5-st...rs-have-7x-more-votes-than-good-riders.49330/


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

I like the rating system as it stands. Get the bad drivers off the road. It may come as a shock but this gig isnt for everyone.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SafeT said:


> I think we all agree on that, because right now the riders who don't like you have 7 votes down (if they give 1 star) to every one vote up (a five star) you get from riders who do like you. Which is explained in my link below.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/5-st...rs-have-7x-more-votes-than-good-riders.49330/


You keep linking to that post as if it's really insightful. Of course bad scores are weighted more than good scores. That's exactly the way it should be. Why is that in any way surprising.

Look at it this way. Suppose you're a straight A student and you get an A on an exam. That A doesn't really make much difference to you. Now suppose you get an F on the exam. Well, that's a big deal, isn't it? And it doesn't mean that the second test carried "seven time more weight" than the first test.

By the way, what's really absurd about your analysis is that you attribute a bad score to a bad passenger, not a bad driver.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Funny how all the bad drivers want the rating system changed. 4.8+ drivers dont give a damn.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Everything below 5 is failing so why have 4 numbers to represent a failing grade?


That's easy.

If a rider isn't totally happy with your service, would you rather he give you a 4 or a 1? If you answered 4, that's the reason we have four numbers.

A 4 isn't a failing grade. It's just a way to let you know you weren't perfect.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

If they changed the system to thumbs up and thumbs down, that would really piss me off. I have worked really hard for my rating.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Funny how all the bad drivers want the rating system changed. 4.8+ drivers dont give a damn.


Have you ever noticed how people who score poorly on their SAT usually claim the test is unfair or meaningless? They never admit to being dumb.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

The fact that he said 60% thumbs up in the original post tells a lot. You can't complain about driver saturation and change the rating system to 60% approval...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Clifford Chong said:


> It'll most likely be around 90-92% like/dislike before deactivation. That's about the same as having 4.6 out of 5 stars, which is the current deactivation threshold.


Whatever the threshold is, it will be better than people giving you 4 stars thinking it was basically a thumbs up. See what I mean? it's better than the star system.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

How do you know what they are thinking? If they wanted to give you a thumbs up theyd give you a five. Uber deactivations prolly vary by region and percentile. If you are in the cuttof percentile for your region then you are cut.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Whatever the threshold is, it will be better than people giving you 4 stars thinking it was basically a thumbs up. See what I mean? it's better than the star system.


No it's not. Because at least with the star system, you can get a slight ding (4) , or a bigger ding (3 or 2) without getting a 1-star. With the thumbs up/thumbs down system, you only get the worst dings. So if the passengers don't care for the music you're playing, for instance, you'll get the same thumbs down as the horrible driver who got lost for ten minutes. A thumbs down is all bad. There's no in between.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Coachman said:


> No it's not. Because at least with the star system, you can get a slight ding (4) , or a bigger ding (3 or 2) without getting a 1-star. With the thumbs up/thumbs down system, you only get the worst dings. So if the passengers don't care for the music you're playing, for instance, you'll get the same thumbs down as the horrible driver who got lost for ten minutes. A thumbs down is all bad. There's no in between.


Well you are in the bottom 10 percent who like the current system a very small minority so it really don't matter. If it changes it changes if it don't then it don't. I prefer thumbs up thumbs down you don't that's that. I currently fluctuate between 4.91- 4.92. They're also testing out smiley face, semi smiley and sad face emoji as an option.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Well you are in the bottom 10 percent who like the current system a very small minority so it really don't matter. If it changes it changes if it don't then it don't. I prefer thumbs up thumbs down you don't that's that. I currently fluctuate between 4.91- 4.92. They're also testing out smiley face, semi smiley and sad face emoji as an option.


I didn't say I like the system. I accept it. But if I could change one thing about it, I'd eliminate the anonymous feedback from the riders. If a rider is going to rate me he should be accountable for the rating he gives. And if I don't know which rides were rated poorly or why, I have no way of correcting any issues.

In the end it really doesn't matter what system Uber chooses. As long as drivers are subject to deactivation based on passenger ratings the majority will complain that it's unfair. If Uber goes to the thumbs system you'll probably gripe about that too.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Require a 20 character explanation for a thumbs down, and have them manually reviewed before they stick with a driver. This way, bad ratings are truly because of bad service than a drunk who can barely see his phone screen


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Require a 20 character explanation for a thumbs down, and have them manually reviewed before they stick with a driver. This way, bad ratings are truly because of bad service than a drunk who can barely see his phone screen


So Uber looks at the feedback and it says something along the lines of "Not a very good driver," or "I didn't like the driver's attitude." What are they supposed to do with that?


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

The current rating system is fine as it is. Making it easier on drivers doesnt help anything.


----------



## hotrodzoomguy (Jan 2, 2016)

Coachman said:


> It's hard to say, exactly. Will passengers give a thumbs down for rides they normally would have scored a 4? Who knows? One thing is for certain... drivers will continue to gripe about how "unfair" it all is. If they're unhappy about 4s now, think how unhappy they'll be with thumbs down.


The thing I dislike about the 5 star system is, it can be confusing for many passengers, who probably think they are giving you a great rating with a 4, and an at least average rating with a 3. I think any of the changes mentioned would be a positive for most drivers. Also if you have a terrible passenger, and give them a low rating, wouldn't that tend to encourage them to give you the same rating or lower?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

hotrodzoomguy said:


> The thing I dislike about the 5 star system is, it can be confusing for many passengers, who probably think they are giving you a great rating with a 4, and an at least average rating with a 3. I think any of the changes mentioned would be a positive for most drivers. Also if you have a terrible passenger, and give them a low rating, wouldn't that tend to encourage them to give you the same rating or lower?


If I have a terrible passenger who I'm going to 1 star, I already expect to get 1 starred by her. I don't think there's any avoiding it.


----------

